# Is it possible to get over the existential thoughts that come with dp/dr?



## BenElger

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to know if you get existential thoughts with dp/dr? or did you and have you gotten over them? This is the main thing that's bothering me now, I don't really feel detached and things look relatively real but these thoughts still just go round and round and I know it's my OCD making me obsess over them but how do you get over them? Is there anything I can do? is it still derealization if i'm obsessed about existence? but don't feel detached anymore?

Thank You anyone who replies


----------



## Guest

I have a lot of existential thoughts but have not found any method to deal with it. I just let the thoughts come and go without attaching any special meaning to them.


----------



## rightwrong99

Elger said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to know if you get existential thoughts with dp/dr? or did you and have you gotten over them? This is the main thing that's bothering me now, I don't really feel detached and things look relatively real but these thoughts still just go round and round and I know it's my OCD making me obsess over them but how do you get over them? Is there anything I can do? is it still derealization if i'm obsessed about existence? but don't feel detached anymore?
> 
> Thank You anyone who replies


I guarantee you that if you felt safe and comforted and loved that the nature of existence would not bother you. To the contrary, you might even empathize with it and find existential issues fascinating.


----------



## MIndfAEL

i think it is u just have to realize that even if the existential thoughts make rational sense u have to realize that they are bullshit. u have to make urself not give a shit cause this life may seem kind of pointless but just thinking about it over and over again wont change anything. in reality this is life so just accept it, live, and enjoy it.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

newyork said:


> I guarantee you that if you felt safe and comforted and loved that the nature of existence would not bother you. To the contrary, you might even empathize with it and find existential issues fascinating.


I'm also going with this idea. Feeling a great sense of genuine belonging, comfort, and love with certain people and communities fill in the gaps to balance out this type of thinking. Belonging and love are such necessary things we need to an extent or else a great emptiness is left in the heart.

We can be so analytical at times, but a lot of belonging and love also remains ambiguous and mysterious to analysis but certain to experience and instinct.


----------



## rightwrong99

Ivan Hawk said:


> I'm also going with this idea. Feeling a great sense of genuine belonging, comfort, and love with certain people and communities fill in the gaps to balance out this type of thinking. Belonging and love are such necessary things we need to an extent or else a great emptiness is left in the heart.
> 
> We can be so analytical at times, but a lot of belonging and love also remains ambiguous and mysterious to analysis but certain to experience and instinct.


I like this.


----------



## Macky

Elger said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to know if you get existential thoughts with dp/dr? or did you and have you gotten over them? This is the main thing that's bothering me now, I don't really feel detached and things look relatively real but these thoughts still just go round and round and I know it's my OCD making me obsess over them but how do you get over them? Is there anything I can do? is it still derealization if i'm obsessed about existence? but don't feel detached anymore?
> 
> Thank You anyone who replies


I think the key is to analyze and research the existential thoughts without freaking yourself out and having a panic attack. The thing with DP is that everything you hear/read seems true. So when you come across some deep heavy philosophical questions (meaning of life), meaninglessness can feel like it's really the truth, although there's no real basis for thinking that. I can guarantee that any of the questions you have about existence, some philosopher has written about it.

I wouldn't read anything too dark or heavy. Read some theology. Check out St. Augustine.


----------



## BenElger

newyork said:


> I guarantee you that if you felt safe and comforted and loved that the nature of existence would not bother you. To the contrary, you might even empathize with it and find existential issues fascinating.


Thanks for all your replies, it means a lot and I definitely agree with you here, I don't feel safe because I have an anxiety disorder, so do you mean once I get my anxiety under control then these thoughts shouldn't bother me so much? I feel loved by people but I don't really feel comforted because it's like the dp/dr almost takes that away, it's like all of your security has been ripped away.


----------



## rightwrong99

Elger said:


> Thanks for all your replies, it means a lot and I definitely agree with you here, I don't feel safe because I have an anxiety disorder, so do you mean once I get my anxiety under control then these thoughts shouldn't bother me so much? I feel loved by people but I don't really feel comforted because it's like the dp/dr almost takes that away, it's like all of your security has been ripped away.


This pretty much goes with the attachment disorder theory. Its not the dpdr thats making you not feel comforted - its not feeling comforted thats making the dpdr. The anxiety disorder will fall away once you can earn security. Paradoxes suck.


----------



## real50tyson

mmarcus said:


> i think it is u just have to realize that even if the existential thoughts make rational sense u have to realize that they are bullshit. u have to make urself not give a shit cause this life may seem kind of pointless but just thinking about it over and over again wont change anything. in reality this is life so just accept it, live, and enjoy it.


Your right and this is what I've been doing for the last week is that although the thoughts sound rational they are bullshit because reality is reality and it hasnt changed and also leaving this site.i left it for 1 week and i already feel way better. Adios people


----------



## katiej

I have these thoughts really bad and I feel really unsafe .... I feel like I have never been here before Nd I feel really unsafe being alive at the moment ... If anyone else has felt this please let me know ....


----------



## Sike25

i did and i have no problem with it anymore what so ever and i doubt it will ever come back and if it does ill handle it


----------



## katiej

Can you tell me some of the thoughts n also wat u did and if they caused u distress . These arnt mild these take over my mind


----------



## ashley50

I agree also that if you felt loved and cared for it wouldn't bother you so much but the dp/dr inhibits the ability to fully experience a connection providing this sense of security, I once was afflicted tremendously with existential angst, I have ocd as well and I have obsessed over metaphysics and philosophy to an unbelievable point and realized in turn that it made it worse to remain focused on it and moved on to finding real answers, I think with dp/dr you are highly sensitive to questioning existence considering that certain security in humanity is inhibited, I do not question existence anymore because I researched religion and found myself in a long but beneficial process of finding answers to my questions it took me a long time to find them considering my highly skeptical nature but I wanted the truth and I was determined. I would recommend considering exploring religion to see if as an individual it appeals to you Ihad to weed out a ton of questionable issues regarding religion along the way but I am relieved at the sense I have now about life. Now I'm working on getting to the root of the anxiety so that I can feel like me again now that I'm not caught up in panicking about the reality outside myself and I'm optimistic I'll find a balance and live again...for real.


----------



## Sike25

katiej said:


> Can you tell me some of the thoughts n also wat u did and if they caused u distress . These arnt mild these take over my mind


i thought i was going to not exist.i know one thing that i am typing this and i do exist and trust me its not just ur head saying ur making this text or forum or whole world up. i was fifteen when this happened. trust me ull be fine


----------



## dpsince2002

I've had dp for over 9 years now, and that's one part of it that seemed to go away maybe a couple of years ago. I'm afraid that's not much help, since I don't know what made it go away, but I got into a situation where I really had a lot of friends and connections with loving family, and I'm guessing that's made a big difference. I still have an obsessively racing mind, but I think I had that before dp.


----------

